# Choosing a CO2 kit - can I have some advice please?



## Christie_ZXR (10 Feb 2012)

Hello everyone   

I've decided I'd like to get rid of my bottle of co2-producing smelly stuff!    So I'm looking for a nice all-in-one co2 kit for one of my tanks to start off having a go using it, and wondered if anyone had any recommendations on which one to go for? I've never used the pressurised kind before.

I don't trust myself just yet to get a FE right, I have nightmarish visions of smashed tanks and spontanious combustion...    So I'd like to go for a relativley inexpensive plug and play type kit and get the hang of that first before I have a go at anything diy, and possibly muck it up!

Tank I want one for is 130L and full of "easy" plants like vallis and hygrophila (sp?) and I like the look of the Fluval 88, probably mainly because it's silver and black and looks flashy! But I'm dubious about the bottles going very far in a tank this size. What do people think of it? Or is there a slightly bigger version made by someone else maybe that would be better? I've seen the TMC aquagro set, but could only find refils for £16, which seemed a bit steep to me considering they may turn out to only last a few weeks or so because of the size of them.
Also spotted a waterplant kit, which says it's refillable, so not sure if that's a better option maybe? More money, but I do wonder if one of the smaller options would turn out to be false economy anyway because of the size of the tank.

Are there any other options I haven't spotted? I don't mind spending around £100 initially, but I'd rather spend closer to £50 if poss!

The Fluval one: http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...a=X&ei=8ck0T66qDoK40QWk5IWhAg&ved=0CF4Q8wIwAw

The TMC one: http://www.google.co.uk/products/ca...a=X&ei=Rco0T9KJL8fO0QWZ74WaAg&ved=0CDIQ8wIwAA

The Waterplant one: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Co2-Kit-W...8?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item1e69c2e532


Any advice welcome! Cheers guys


----------



## clonitza (10 Feb 2012)

Yeah they are pretty but they are for kids with 3g aquariums, the first ones won't last you more than 1-2 weeks on your 130l. Try and find one like this: http://www.aquaristic.net/aquaristic-te ... plant.html

- 2kg cylinder (should last you 6-12 months depending on your tank demand)
- Pressure reducer with 2 manometers and needle valve (a quality one that can go over 3 bars if you want to fit an up atomizer)
- Check valve
- Magnetic/Solenoid valve fitted on a programmable timer
- Ceramic CO2 reactor/diffuser

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## chrisjj (10 Feb 2012)

JBL kits are good - m602 - but at around £250, it's a lot.

Best to shop around & get all the bits seperately.

It's very improtant to get a good regulator & solenoid.


----------



## doobiw55 (10 Feb 2012)

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19946


----------



## George Farmer (10 Feb 2012)

Hi Christie

Using a CO2 fire extingusher (FE) is no more dangerous than using an off-the-shelf system.

The gas pressures and principles of operation are the exactly same.  The only real difference is the main cylinder valve.  On a fire extinguisher it is a lever. On an off-the-shelf system it is either a self-piercing type for the disposable bottle (that is arguably more dangerous as once it's pierced there's no way of stopping the gas except via the regulator) or a regular twist-type valve for a refillable cylinder.

The biggest potential for hazard with the FE is when the lever is being pressed for the first time. But as long as the regulator is fitted correctly to the FE threaded portion and is in the 'off' position, then the hazard is zero.  It's the same hazard as opening the valve on a regular refillable CO2 cylinder.

I intend to produce a step-by-step video of installing a complete pressurised CO2 system with FE at some point to show just how easy and safe it is when the correct precautions are undertaken.  A 5 minute video would explain more than I could type in 3000 words!

Cheers,
George


----------



## Christie_ZXR (10 Feb 2012)

chrisjj said:
			
		

> JBL kits are good - m602 - but at around £250, it's a lot.



Much as I'd love to, having just bought the g6, if I spend that much the o/h will have kittens!   

So would the fluval or tmc not last 5 minutes then?  

I really wanted something fairly idiot-proof to start with, so I didn't want to get bits seperately ideally in case I go wrong. But I also didn't want to spend too much, and I think it's looking like I'm asking the impossible


----------



## Christie_ZXR (10 Feb 2012)

doobiw55 said:
			
		

> http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19946



Ooh, that looks good ta    Got to get to work now, but I'll have a proper nose later.

George, I would like to go with a FE eventually, but I'd be more confident doing so once I've tried something that comes with all the bits, and got used to using all the bits, first. Hence wanting something relativley small to play with initially. 
I'm sure FE are perfectly safe, it's just that I'd just be happier to use one once I know I can use a basic small kit safely myself. I'm probably being a little paranoid, but I'd rather that than try a FE and get that bit that could prove dangerous horribly wrong   

The vid would be very helpful! Look forward to seeing that when it's done.   

(Of course if I buy a kit and then swap in the future, I'd end up with a spare kit eventually...so I'd just _have_ to set up another tank to use it on...    )


----------



## Bahamuts (20 Feb 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I intend to produce a step-by-step video of installing a complete pressurised CO2 system with FE at some point to show just how easy and safe it is when the correct precautions are undertaken.  A 5 minute video would explain more than I could type in 3000 words!
> 
> Cheers,
> George



That would be fantastic George.

I had been thinking of buying a paintball/FE one, but then ended up buying a JBL one at aquatics live.
Seeing the results, I really want one for my second tank but forking out that same amount again won't please the girlfriend .
It sounds easy in the tutorials but watching someone else do it, would make it so much easier and would probably give me the confidence to do it myself.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (20 Feb 2012)

All sorted now, ta for the advice peeps.

I've cheated 

A member on here has sold me a FE kit with the scary bit where you unscrew things already done!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (20 Feb 2012)

FE are the way to go.

Setting up one is super easy!


----------

